# For Sale - Martell 240mm Gyuto in CPM-154



## Dave Martell (Apr 8, 2016)

*Stats*

Length - 240mm

Height (at heel) - 55mm

Steel - CPM-154 (Crucible Particle Metallurgy aka stainless powdered steel)

Hardness - Rc61-62

Handle Style - Yo (hidden tang western)

Handle Materials - English Sycamore with amboyna burl ferrule & G10 spacers


The wood used in the handle is English Sycamore, it's not a common wood in the US in block form, it's mostly used as a veneer and for guitar making so this isn't something you can expect to see too often. The tone is soft, the color is very blond, and has rich chatoyance. I tried my best to capture the features in different lighting but as usual pictures don't duplicate this type of character very well. It's a different look than I normally provide, I just wanted to try this color combo and see if it worked. What do you think of it? 

Oh and the feeling of this sycamore is really nice, it's got a great wood feeling in the hand, not at all plastic-y. 




Price - *$550 *(shipping included to USA / International will pay all costs over $25) 



If you're interested in purchasing this knife please contact via PM or email along with your Paypal email address (for the invoice). If international, please specify country.

Thanks for looking!

Dave


----------



## KCMande (Apr 8, 2016)

Unreal. Your work never ceases to amaze me Dave. I love this combo, it's going to make someone very happy when they get their hands on it.


----------



## lifeis11 (Apr 8, 2016)

gorgeous work, dave. i'd be all over this if i didnt have something else on the way... :doublethumbsup:


----------



## apicius9 (Apr 8, 2016)

Very nice & clean work, as usual, Dave. I sometimes think we should take videos instead of pictures in some cases, especially if the handle wood has some chatoyance. I guess I gotta come down some day and mess up one of your weekends to have you make one of those for me with my "help"  

Stefan


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 9, 2016)

Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 9, 2016)

apicius9 said:


> Very nice & clean work, as usual, Dave. I sometimes think we should take videos instead of pictures in some cases, especially if the handle wood has some chatoyance. I guess I gotta come down some day and mess up one of your weekends to have you make one of those for me with my "help"
> 
> Stefan




Yeah you'll be coming here.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Apr 10, 2016)

I really like the handle combo Dave, it's something a bit different. I've seen some wa handles with the light wood body and red pakkawood ferrule, and seeing this knife kind of conjured up that image in my mind the main difference is that your handle is still orders of magnitude better in terms of materials and visual aesthetics :doublethumbsup:

As for Stefan's video comment I agree that this may be a good idea, especially for the benefit of those who haven't experienced the figure/chatoyance of a premium handle firsthand.


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 11, 2016)

Emergency Price Drop - *$400 

*My wife's mother passed away a few hours ago and I need to sell this knife so that we can get some decent clothes to wear to her funeral, yeah - we're that poor, and for once I'd like to not have my wife & kids look like it. Buying this knife will help us out tremendously. 

Dave


----------



## lifeis11 (Apr 11, 2016)

sorry to hear this, dave. ill try to spread the word on this one. i cant imagine this wont go @ this price


----------



## WhiteLightning (Apr 11, 2016)

sent PM(s)


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 11, 2016)

This one is *SOLD*


Thanks to everyone who asked about it and for the condolences as well, it's all greatly appreciated.


----------

